# recently re-discover classical composer no one knew about...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hildegarde Von Bingen seem like the newly found ancient composer of the moment this is why all the hypeand some people disagree on wheter or not she is so influencial or important?

What about other classical composer that were rediscover only very recently...
This post is for you historian and musicologists ''en herbes'' please enjoy...

Make my day? aree there any other almost forgotten classical composer no one heard of until the last 10-15 yrs or so?

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think Louise Farrenc is being rediscovered. Here's an article from the Guardian about her 3rd symphony.

https://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2014/jun/24/symphony-guide-louise-farrenc-third-symphony-tom-service


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

The only one I can think of right now is the French organist Louis Archimbaud (1705-1789), whose music was discovered in the 1990s and only recorded for the first time in 2000. It's a very attractive local take on the French organ school. Well worth the money if you like the genre.


----------

